# Hey plant guys



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I want to sell my canopy setup for a planted tank-What would be a rought guesstimate on what I should ask for the setup-Remeber I live In alaska-And everything is higher priced-This is the first canopy I have ever seen personally-so not that famalair with them at all-It runs an ice cap 660 ballast with over ran bulbs pushing in the ball park of around 80 watts a bulb-Everything is in tip top condition-So what should I ask for it fella's

Here is the equipment in ?-


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, so you dont think people are ignoring you... I honestly have no idea cause Ive never looked to purchase one or tried to sell one.. maybe search eBay for something similar?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Well, so you dont think people are ignoring you... I honestly have no idea cause Ive never looked to purchase one or tried to sell one.. maybe search eBay for something similar?


Thanks sir-I got a rough guestimate-But dont want to over price-Plus I would like to just here what other members have to say about it-


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Are those VHO bulbs?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Are those VHO bulbs?


Dunno-What exactly is a vho bulb and I will tell ya if they are or not-


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

It stands for very high output... usually it is stamped on the lamp somewhere.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> It stands for very high output... usually it is stamped on the lamp somewhere.


I'm pretty sure they are then sir-If I understand this correctly-they should be a vho ( I guess,wont know forsure until i get home tonight though) 52 or 54 watt bulbs-But that ice cap is running them hotter than what they should be-(or at least thats what the guy told me that I had purchased it from-)-Should be pumpin out around the 80 watt to upward of around 84 watts per bulb-If that makes ne sense at all sir-


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You didn't give up did you, AK?
And hey, did you ever listen to that CD of my band?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You didn't give up did you, AK?
> And hey, did you ever listen to that CD of my band?


No sir-Just had to switch things up-thats all sir-I still got it running-

No sir-that will happen today as a matter of fact-I will be going on a long drive today!!!I'll let ya know what I think sir-


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

At my LFS they sell caps like that for 350$, but they do have a tendancy to overprice things.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

FYI, only one bulb on that setup can be overdriven. since it is normally a four bulb ballst, and it is running three bulbs. one bulb has two "hot" wires both either blue or red and one "nuetral" wire running it. this increases the intesity of the bulb by apx 1.5 to 1.7 times normal. (this allows the ballst to use less energy to drive that one bulb too) in order for the other two bulbs to be lit, they have to be normally powered with one "hot" and one"neutral" each. overdriving does not change the wattage, that is determined by the bulb, it just makes it more intense, and the amount of energy(amperage) that the ballast uses to power one bulb is decreased. it also appears that someone has installed LED's in it for a moon light setup. hard to say how much it is worth though. probably about a hundred dollars in parts, and its already put together, so id say $150-$200 would be fair, being used and all. can always say best offer too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BoOCh_nse said:


> FYI, only one bulb on that setup can be overdriven. since it is normally a four bulb ballst, and it is running three bulbs. one bulb has two "hot" wires both either blue or red and one "nuetral" wire running it. this increases the intesity of the bulb by apx 1.5 to 1.7 times normal. (this allows the ballst to use less energy to drive that one bulb too) in order for the other two bulbs to be lit, they have to be normally powered with one "hot" and one"neutral" each. overdriving does not change the wattage, that is determined by the bulb, it just makes it more intense, and the amount of energy(amperage) that the ballast uses to power one bulb is decreased. it also appears that someone has installed LED's in it for a moon light setup. hard to say how much it is worth though. probably about a hundred dollars in parts, and its already put together, so id say $150-$200 would be fair, being used and all. can always say best offer too.


Thanks for the input-Not sure on the damn wattage-thats just what I was told-as far as price-You need to check on what things go for in alaska sir-At least double what ever prices you can get in the lower 48 or elsewhere for the most part-Appreciate the input though on thewattage-which I know nothing about-


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> FYI, only one bulb on that setup can be overdriven. since it is normally a four bulb ballst, and it is running three bulbs. one bulb has two "hot" wires both either blue or red and one "nuetral" wire running it. this increases the intesity of the bulb by apx 1.5 to 1.7 times normal. (this allows the ballst to use less energy to drive that one bulb too) in order for the other two bulbs to be lit, they have to be normally powered with one "hot" and one"neutral" each. overdriving does not change the wattage, that is determined by the bulb, it just makes it more intense, and the amount of energy(amperage) that the ballast uses to power one bulb is decreased. it also appears that someone has installed LED's in it for a moon light setup. hard to say how much it is worth though. probably about a hundred dollars in parts, and its already put together, so id say $150-$200 would be fair, being used and all. can always say best offer too.


Thanks for the input-Not sure on the damn wattage-thats just what I was told-as far as price-You need to check on what things go for in alaska sir-At least double what ever prices you can get in the lower 48 or elsewhere for the most part-Appreciate the input though on thewattage-which I know nothing about-
[/quote]

lol, no problem, yeah i have never been to Alaska, but i would love to go sometime, and i guess just double the price then?!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BoOCh_nse said:


> FYI, only one bulb on that setup can be overdriven. since it is normally a four bulb ballst, and it is running three bulbs. one bulb has two "hot" wires both either blue or red and one "nuetral" wire running it. this increases the intesity of the bulb by apx 1.5 to 1.7 times normal. (this allows the ballst to use less energy to drive that one bulb too) in order for the other two bulbs to be lit, they have to be normally powered with one "hot" and one"neutral" each. overdriving does not change the wattage, that is determined by the bulb, it just makes it more intense, and the amount of energy(amperage) that the ballast uses to power one bulb is decreased. it also appears that someone has installed LED's in it for a moon light setup. hard to say how much it is worth though. probably about a hundred dollars in parts, and its already put together, so id say $150-$200 would be fair, being used and all. can always say best offer too.


Thanks for the input-Not sure on the damn wattage-thats just what I was told-as far as price-You need to check on what things go for in alaska sir-At least double what ever prices you can get in the lower 48 or elsewhere for the most part-Appreciate the input though on thewattage-which I know nothing about-
[/quote]

lol, no problem, yeah i have never been to Alaska, but i would love to go sometime, and i guess just double the price then?!
[/quote]

LOL-I hear ya man-It's a decent place-Recommend it to ne one-


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

so upon some research, i figured out that those are VHO bulbs on an factory overdriven ICECAP ballast. so go for gold! lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BoOCh_nse said:


> so upon some research, i figured out that those are VHO bulbs on an factory overdriven ICECAP ballast. so go for gold! lol


LOL-Thats all muble jumble to me sir-But it sounds like a good thing-Thanks for takeing the time to sort this out-I do need it go pretty soon-


----------

